# Need advice on painting technique?



## brandon45 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello, is there any sort of lettering I can use that water paint will not stick to? By this I mean I want to place some letters on a page and be able to paint over these letters but for the paint to come straight off. Any way of doing this? Is there some sort of plastic letters that would work?


----------

